# Ponies jumping



## horseluver2435 (May 27, 2009)

So much fluffy cuteness!


----------



## xoSonnyLove1234 (May 31, 2009)

omg! this is so cute!


----------



## horseluver2435 (May 27, 2009)

I know, right?  Easily made my day.


----------



## DisneyCowgirl1901 (Sep 3, 2009)

Aww! they are sooooo cute!


----------



## horseluver2435 (May 27, 2009)

Glad you liked it too!


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

super cute ! ponies are amazing =]


----------



## horseluver2435 (May 27, 2009)

I know, right? I love the little guys.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

some of them look so sassy, its hilarious =]


----------



## horseluver2435 (May 27, 2009)

I love their fluffy manes flying all over the place- and the bay one that's like the only non-Shetland that overjumps!


----------



## Silversun (Feb 5, 2010)

look at these little guys go!
I see potential grand pre riders here.... so brave and aggressive


----------



## Fowl Play (Sep 22, 2009)

I like the short little strides and short legs. It's cute.


----------



## nirvana (Sep 14, 2009)

awwwwww. their all so cute!


----------

